

Google's policy of banning Android apps without giving a reason has to stop - thijser
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MikeWallaceDev/posts/PUJ2qyRvTj3

======
jacquesm
This goes for any google product, adwords, adsense, g+ accounts, gmail
accounts and so on. Why would your android app developer status be treated any
different?

